# 2014 Youth Olympic Games - Bids



## Andres_Maz (Jan 21, 2006)

*Applicant cities*
The 2014 host city will be elected during the 2010 IOC session in Vancouver, prior to the 2010 Winter Olympics.
*Nanjing China*

























*
Guadalajara México*

























*Poznán Poland*

























*Vote for you favorite!!*


----------



## ruben-gdl (Aug 21, 2009)

si se puede!!!!!! guadalajara 2014


----------



## Andres_Maz (Jan 21, 2006)

People from those country could put pic about cities and sport infrestructure PLEASE.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Those two cities don't compare to Guadalajara.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

so these cities are official candidates????

my vote goes to Guadalajara..........


----------



## Roxxo (Jul 11, 2009)

My vote is for mexican West Pearl and Roses City.


----------



## Andres_Maz (Jan 21, 2006)

Livno80101 said:


> so these cities are official candidates????
> 
> my vote goes to Guadalajara..........


Well , This cities are official applicant cities maybe next moth COI is going to deleted one , and two cities will be the final finalist.

The fisrt Youth Olympic Games is going to be in 2010 in Singapore.


----------



## Andres_Maz (Jan 21, 2006)

*FRANK FREDERICKS HEADS IOC EVALUATION COMMISSION FOR 2ND SUMMER YOUTH OLYMPIC GAMES*

2nd Summer Youth Olympic Games (YOG) in 2014

Following the submission of the Candidature Files of the three Candidate Cities of Guadalajara (Mexico), Nanjing (China), and Poznan (Poland) last week, the IOC President has appointed an Evaluation Commission to analyse the projects put forward for the 2nd Summer Youth Olympic Games (YOG) in 2014.

The IOC Evaluation Commission will be chaired by Mr Frank FREDERICKS, IOC member and Chairman of the IOC Athletes’ Commission, and is composed of the following persons:

- Timothy Tsun Ting FOK, IOC Member, Sports Federation and Olympic Committee of Hong Kong President
- Sergey BUBKA, IOC Member, National Olympic Committee of Ukraine President; IOC Coordination Commission for the First Summer Youth Olympic Games in 2010 Chairman
- Patrick BAUMANN, IOC Member, International Basketball Federation (FIBA) Secretary General
- Claudia BOKEL, IOC Member, IOC Athletes’ Commission representative
- Neven Ivan ILIC ALVAREZ, Chilean National Olympic Committee President; NOC representative
- Guido DE BONDT, Belgium National Olympic Committee Secretary General
- Andrew RYAN, Association of Summer Olympic International Federations (ASOIF) Director
- Gilbert FELLI, IOC Olympic Games Executive Director
- Christophe DUBI, IOC Sports Director
- Essar GABRIEL, IOC Head of the Youth Olympic Games

The Evaluation Commission will submit a report to the IOC Executive Board and to all IOC members, who will vote and elect the YOG 2014 Host City at the IOC Session in Vancouver in February 2010. 

http://www.sportsfeatures.com/index...n for 2nd Summer Youth Olympic Games&id=50003


----------



## Dannistelrooy (Jun 7, 2008)

My vote goes to Guadalajara, it's an incredibly Green and Beautiful City. Full of life.


----------



## josephmethew (Sep 12, 2009)

*Youth Olympic Games 2014*

Would be good to see Lillehammer host these, as they did a great job with the 94 Olympics





____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

vini.

Raleigh Auto Repair | Lead Generation Raleigh


----------



## rmutt (Jun 22, 2009)

josephmethew said:


> Would be good to see Lillehammer host these, as they did a great job with the 94 Olympics


These are Youth Summer Games though. But I wouldn't be surprised if Lillehammer hosts a Youth Winter Games in the future.


----------



## e_lio_90 (Sep 6, 2009)

Guadalajara estará lista para estos juegos, ya que en 2011 es la sede para los Juegos Olímpicos Panamericanos.
Una vez que esto esté listo los JOJ serán bienvenidos.
Arriba Guadalajara...


----------



## e_lio_90 (Sep 6, 2009)

Guadalajara estará lista para estos juegos, ya que en 2011 es la sede para los Juegos Olímpicos Panamericanos.
Una vez que esto esté listo los JOJ serán bienvenidos.
Arriba Guadalajara...


----------



## Vicman (May 28, 2007)

LOL exactly e_lio_90. Obviously my vote goes to GUADALAJARA, actually the city will be ready in order to organize the Panamerican olympic games in 2011. Here, you're gonna realize Guadalajara's infrastructure and the wonderful city which is. Let's go Guadalajara, Let's go Mexico.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

GUYS WAT IS POZNAN DOING????
WHY DOES IT WANNA BID!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Guadalajara!!

Will do a Great job, post pan-2011


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Poznan!


----------



## Rafs (Aug 28, 2009)

Poznań, not Poznán


----------



## Jasiu. (Jun 16, 2008)

So Let's present sports areas of Poznań.

Stadion miejski- capacity- 45 830 it will be one of the stadiums for EURO 2012. We will have on this stadium group stage matches, maybe quaterfinal. U/C end summer 2010










some pics
http://www.budowa.maroonpoint.com/

Termy Maltańskie- olympic swimming poll-capacity 3,5k with aquapark and another attractions. U/C end summer 2011.









Water Lane on Malta Lake. World Rowing Champoinships was there in this year. Next year we have World Canoeing Champoinships. Capacity aproximently 3k, with additional stand 5k. Completed


















Hala Gier AWF- Capaity 1,5k. Completed

















Arena- Capacity 4,2k. There are planes of Facade renovating and capacity incresing to 7,5k.


----------



## Jasiu. (Jun 16, 2008)

del


----------



## julio ruix (Feb 2, 2006)

Guadalajara

Complejo de Natación



hdescamilla said:


> Una muestra de agradecimientos mis amigos... ustedes me han ayudado, yo les ayudo... no dejen de leer el occidental, a veces vienen cosas buenas
> 
> *El centro de natacion*


----------



## julio ruix (Feb 2, 2006)

renders



hdescamilla said:


> Benditos sean por siempre señor!!
> 
> *Estadio de tennis*


----------



## julio ruix (Feb 2, 2006)

Guadalajara



olaf said:


> HOCKEY SOBRE PASTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## julio ruix (Feb 2, 2006)

Guadalajara
Pan American Complex for Rhythmic and Artistic Gymnastics


----------



## Andres_Maz (Jan 21, 2006)

*YOG GDL 2014*


----------



## samito (Jan 24, 2009)

guadalajara has much opportunities for be the host city:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

My vote goes for Poznán.


----------



## Andres_Maz (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## patinowik (May 24, 2008)

The official website of Poznan as a Candidate City for the Youth Olympic Games: 
http://www.poznan2014.org/


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been looking for the official bid website. Are there any more pics of Poznan and the logos?


----------



## lgm900 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Guadalajara*


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rafs said:


> Poznań, not Poznán


Posen. 

What are the requirements for the opening venue?


----------



## geoone (Nov 12, 2009)

Guadalajara pulls out of 2014 youth Olympic Games bid race, after poor IOC EC Report.

http://www.insidethegames.biz/index...-youth-olympics&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=73


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

So its only Nanjing and Poznan....

How is Nanjing the favorite? Is the IOC really going to choose another asian city?


----------



## geoone (Nov 12, 2009)

Nanjing in seen as the favorite because they aced the 2014 IOC Y.O.G's Evaluation Commission Report. 

While Singapore is already hosting the first (2010) edition of these newborn games, I don't think continental rotation is gonna be too much of a factor here (especially if the best bid for this is coming from Asia, & to boot from China, where they'll make sure everything is in place on time), since Jacques Rogge is gonna want some major confidence that his pet-project goes off without a hitch right from the starting gate, so he could try to persuade his fellow IOC peers to vote for Nanjing.

The only way I could see Poznan winning, is if most of the members feel they should rotate, especially to countries where hosting the real Olympic Games would be beyond their reach at this time. And if their plan is at least decent enough, in their view, to pass.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

Turns out they arent withdrawing their bid even though they recieved the worst report from the comittee.

http://insidethegames.biz/index.php...th-olympics-race&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=1


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

POZNAN, POLAND - January 8th 2010 - The IOC Evaluation Commission today published its report on the 3 cities bidding to host the 2nd edition of the Youth Olympic Games in 2014.

Poznan's plans received considerable praise from the Commission and following this report the Poznan2014 Bid Committee will now look into fine tuning some of the details of the bid to make the plans even more compelling. The final plans will be presented to all the IOC Members when they meet at the IOC Session in Vancouver on February 10th.

The Mayor of Poznan, Ryszard Grobelny said:

"We are greatly encouraged by the analysis of our bid received from the Evaluation Commission and their understanding of the strong guarantees to our plans provided by the governments of this city, the region and the Polish national government as well as the NOC, including a guarantee against any budget shortfall. The Commission's recognition of this city's ability to host major sporting events and our understanding of the Culture and Education Programme gives us even greater confidence that Poznan would be able to host a truly spectacular Youth Olympic Games in 2014. We thank the Evaluation Commission for their impressive work and positive statements on our bid and very much look forward to presenting our exciting plans to the full IOC Membership in Vancouver next month" 

Poznan is bidding against Guadalajara, Mexico and Nanjing, China for the rights to host the 2014 Youth Olympic Games.


----------



## nautica17 (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ Man.. I really hope Poznan wins.  All that sports infrastructure will benefit the country as a whole. 

Next up.... they should make a Winter Olympics bid some day in Zakopane.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

nautica17 said:


> ^^ Man.. I really hope Poznan wins.  All that sports infrastructure will benefit the country as a whole.
> 
> Next up.... they should make a Winter Olympics bid some day in Zakopane.


Any Polish city can bid for the Winter Olympics in winter  Zakopane bid before but they lost 

And Warsaw is bidding for the 2020 Summer Olympics.


----------



## nautica17 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yea I know they lost a while back. They should rebid again though. It's a beautiful place, and it fits the Olympics almost perfectly. 

2020 Olympics in Warsaw?? As much as I'd love to see that happen.. it doesn't seem like a reality with all the other bids. But hey... if we got Euro2012... anything is possible. lol.


----------



## jlch1987 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, it´s posible, if Rio could, why not Warsaw...? The only thing they need is infrastructure and teams to use it...


----------



## nautica17 (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ Warsaw has all the teams it needs. I think the biggest issue is transport infrastructure. Although in 2020... I would predict a good system in place. By then.. the second metro line will be built and probably a new airport terminal at Okecie, as well as a regional/releaver airport at Modlin. I have full support for Warsaw in 2020.  But first Poznan 2014! We shall know the verdict in about half a day.


----------



## geoone (Nov 12, 2009)

jlch1987 said:


> Well, it´s posible, if Rio could, why not Warsaw...? The only thing they need is infrastructure and teams to use it...


Because geopolitically speaking, it's not the same thing. You can't possibly even begin to compare Rio to Warsaw. For starters, Rio is at least twice the size than Warsaw.


----------



## geoone (Nov 12, 2009)

Sylver said:


> Turns out they arent withdrawing their bid even though they recieved the worst report from the comittee.
> 
> http://insidethegames.biz/index.php...th-olympics-race&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=1


Uhh, yes Guadalajara did in fact withdraw. That link you posted is a week older than the link I already posted (from the very same website) earlier in the thread before you posted the older article. 

http://www.insidethegames.biz/index...-youth-olympics&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=73

Later today, the IOC will chose between Nanjing or Poznan. Guadalajara is out of the picture now.


----------



## nautica17 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nanjing just won the 2014 Youth Olympics.... ffs... what a rip off.


----------



## Athinaios (Mar 15, 2008)

^^whaat :C I'm soo dissapointed hno: second YOG should have been held in Europe not in Asia again. But I'm aware their bid was really strong.


----------



## nautica17 (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ Exactly.


----------



## Athinaios (Mar 15, 2008)

Btw, where did u hear that? I can't find anything about the decision on polish sites.


----------



## nautica17 (Dec 26, 2008)

Athinaios said:


> Btw, where did u hear that? I can't find anything about the decision on polish sites.


Live broadcast. 
http://www.olympic.org/en/content/Media/?articleId=76850&articleNewsGroup=-1

It was like 5 minutes. Then they stopped the transmission.

As for media coverage.... I'm surprised the media don't say anything, especially in Poland. :|


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

Come on...another youth olympics in Asia? Great. Just great. I thought Poznan really had a good chance of winning this


----------



## Athinaios (Mar 15, 2008)

I've read on polish forum that we lost only 42:47 :C It was so close...it's all about the money...eech maybe in 2018  But it'd be better to bid in 2020 for Olympics in Warsaw, I mean regular summer olympic games. I'm pretty sure we have big chances.


----------



## nautica17 (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ I read that too. I guess money is everything these days. >.< 

Warsaw 2020. Let's do it!


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

As much as i want Warsaw to be chosen for 2020 i really doubt they will get it. There is huge competition for the 2020 Olympics. By the way, when are they choosing the hosts for that?


----------



## nautica17 (Dec 26, 2008)

Sylver said:


> As much as i want Warsaw to be chosen for 2020 i really doubt they will get it. There is huge competition for the 2020 Olympics. By the way, when are they choosing the hosts for that?


2013.


----------



## Athinaios (Mar 15, 2008)

Sylver said:


> [...] i really doubt they will get it.[...]


yeah, the same thoughts was for EURO 2012  we should not be so pesimistic.


----------



## lgm900 (Jan 10, 2010)

this is crazy!!
another asian city?
Poznan should have won!!


----------



## jlch1987 (Feb 7, 2010)

To be fair is question of money, and venues, and infrastructure, and China has it almost all...

It was obvious but sometimes you expect David to beat Goliath... anyway, that shouldn't
dissapoint other countries for nexts bids...


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Athinaios said:


> ^^whaat :C I'm soo dissapointed hno: second YOG should have been held in Europe not in Asia again. But I'm aware their bid was really strong.


That's a good thing in my book. 
That you win based on how good your bid is, not if it has been in your continent or not.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope another Polish city bids for the 2018 edition. I think Poznań, Kraków, Wrocław, or Gdańsk should apply. Not Warsaw because they are bidding for the biggest prize of them all, the 2020 Summer Olympics. 

If Poland does win the 2020 bid then we wont have the 2018 youth olympics and vice versa.


----------



## geoone (Nov 12, 2009)

^^Poland has a much better chance at landing the Youth Olympic Games than the traditional event. There's just so much stronger competition out there for the traditional Games. Besides, has Poland made any 2020 intentions extremely clear? Since I haven't heard anything official about that in the least.


----------

